# POINT CLOSED !!! per RDT this mornig



## liljoe (Jul 20, 2010)

Just when the big drum show up...


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Right on time. At least they let a couple locals get in on the bite first.


----------



## Dixiedawg80 (Nov 18, 2013)

gilly21 said:


> Right on time. At least they let a couple locals get in on the bite first.


Yep.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

is it turtles or birds? same bull**** different year.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Here's what the computer map says this morning. Notice the green on the end of the point.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

doesn't look like that bad of a water walk. at least there will be some dry footing at the end and you don't have to stay wet the entire time. Can we confirm this? It was just a week ago today that it was claimed the point was closed?


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Daniel-Pullen-Photography/122113834509814

Looks like it's true this time..


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

"A pair of American Oyster Catchers exhibiting breeding behavior in the area - they didn't build a nest - so maybe it is just their honeymoon, so lets just pray them up to Pea Island so that the beach can open again."

is what someone said on facebook.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Last week the computer map looked similar. And then they changed it after a few hours. However, if RDT is reporting it closed as was mentioned above I'd say it is indeed closed. Be nice if those love birds would nest on up at Pea Island.


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

Just got back to the truck . The closed area is only about 200 yards long then it opens up. The total walk is less than 1/2 a mile.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

How was fishing Joker?


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

Great last night, slow today but it should fire off again tonight the wind's perfect.


----------



## Dixiedawg80 (Nov 18, 2013)

The Joker said:


> Great last night, slow today but it should fire off again tonight the wind's perfect.


Thanks for the update, keep us posted Joker.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

The Joker said:


> Just got back to the truck . The closed area is only about 200 yards long then it opens up. The total walk is less than 1/2 a mile.


Whole situation is BS but I can handle a couple hundred yards, especially if it opens back up at the end. The real shame is for those who may not be able to physically do it.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

It's closed to ORVs not pedestrians. I saw an oyster catcher out there Sunday but they forage so far they could nest a half mile to a mile away. They are on a list as NC birds of concern and according to the new law they are not met to have closers. The NPS is not abiding by the new laws. Surprise


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bronzbck1 said:


> It's closed to ORVs not pedestrians. I saw an oyster catcher out there Sunday but they forage so far they could nest a half mile to a mile away. They are on a list as NC birds of concern and according to the new law they are not met to have closers. The NPS is not abiding by the new laws. Surprise


 According to Kevin there is also a pair of plovers there as well,which could be a bad thing also.. New laws won't even be thought of till after fall...


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

From truck to point about 6-7 min walk. very soft sand where you have to park, several trucks stuck. Decent bite tonight, maybe 15 -20 fish. Lots of Big sharks, talking 8-10 ft in close over the past few days, no wading.


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

The bite was good several big drum caught. If you are able to make the walk it's worth it. Come and give it a try if we lay down and take it the NPS wins.


----------



## Dixiedawg80 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for the updates guys! It's very appreciated.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

The Joker said:


> The bite was good several big drum caught. If you are able to make the walk it's worth it. Come and give it a try if we lay down and take it the NPS wins.


Exactly. Keep fishing eve if you have to crawl.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Papa-T said:


> Exactly. Keep fishing eve if you have to crawl.


After one of them 10 footers gets ahold of your ankle you will be no doubt crawling back to the truck wishing you had stayed on the Planks where it may be Windy but at least it is not Sharky


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

drumrun said:


> From truck to point about 6-7 min walk. very soft sand where you have to park, several trucks stuck. Decent bite tonight, maybe 15 -20 fish. Lots of Big sharks, talking 8-10 ft in close over the past few days, no wading.


Soft sand that's not cool. Were the trucks that got stuck...due to operator error i.e. not aired down. I'd hate to walk back to realize you are stuck or potentially stuck. Are the beaches 24 hours right now for ORV?


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

fish-on said:


> Soft sand that's not cool. Were the trucks that got stuck...due to operator error i.e. not aired down. I'd hate to walk back to realize you are stuck or potentially stuck. Are the beaches 24 hours right now for ORV?



Its soft and torn up. Saw one truck over heat last night there. Yes, open 24 hrs.


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Any idea how long the closure will last? Like to make a trip in two weeks but wont bother if I can't drive to the point, my Father can't walk that far unfortunately.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Probably closed til Aug sometime.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hurricane44 said:


> Any idea how long the closure will last? Like to make a trip in two weeks but wont bother if I can't drive to the point, my Father can't walk that far unfortunately.


There are plenty of places to fish besides the Point


----------



## SurfNbait (Mar 17, 2015)

I agree. I will be down in Frisco in two weeks hopefully. Point closed is ok. I just hope they don't close any more areas between now and then!


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

bronzbck1 said:


> There are plenty of places to fish besides the Point


Lies!!!!!


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

cooper138 said:


> Lies!!!!!


My initial thought was the same. The point holds a special place for me and it pisses me off that it's closed. But to the point of the question and answer, there are a lot more places to fish and catch drum. The trip should not be a waste just work hard and you can be rewarded.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Bronzbck is correct. While The Point is still a very special place to fish, I have found it more rewarding to yank a few big ones out of a secluded hole down the beach, with no other trucks in sight. When I first started, The Point was it! That was the place to be. Having gotten a little older and learned a few things(still learn something new every time I go), Ive gotten to where I don't like crowds or people seeing what Im doing. If I fish The Point, its going to be the third shift when the crowd is minimal. A buddy and I hit a bite one night two years ago out there, and we were the only two guys fishing. That was a special night, think we got 12 between us. 

Back to the topic, the closures are crap, but like Gilly said, dont let it deter you from enjoying your trip. Do your homework and you will find fish. There can be fish had even on a light NE wind in the spring, just have to work a little harder. Good luck!


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

guess I should clarify my "LIES!!!" statement. It was meant to be a joke. While no doubt the Point is a very special place and it is a damn shame what has happened to it, I rarely fish it. Early spring is about the only time I will if the crowds are down. Stopped by last august after it reopened and It was truck door to truck from ramp to point. I rarely go out in October. In all honesty Ive caught way more drum elsewhere (cause I fish more elsewhere). Im not a huge crowd guy, I like finding my own little private slice of heaven setting up on a promising looking stretch of sand. I know our hole we find is not the point and our chances are most likely not as good as fishing the point but im ok with that cause I can guarantee I will have a huge smile on my face regardless. Stopping down next week for a quick trip, we will walk the walk one night but with almost complete certainty spend every other day and night elsewhere.


----------

